# MUZZY HUNT SUCCESS



## jtsunami801 (Sep 5, 2015)

After seeing lots of deer and some pretty nice bucks prior to opening day. I was looking forward to opening. opening morning came around and nothing but other hunters and roads every where. seen a few does and a herd of elk with a really nice 360 class bull. after going back to camp to regroup and get a better game plan for the evening hunt, we decided to go for a drive to see if we could find a better spot to hike into and get away from the roads. no luck there, right at about last light by one of the water holes just of the main road we spotted a small 2x1 50 yards of the road.. this being my first deer ever i wasnt going to be picky about what i shot. After deciding to pass because of how dark it was getting. the next morning we decided to hike up behind camp and head up towards the same watering hole hoping we could spot that buck or another one. after hiking all morning with no luck we decided to drive to another area that afternoon. we seen lots of does but no bucks soon the way back to camp we made the decision to drive back to where that small 2x1 was hanging around. not long after going up the road my dad spotted him right on the tree line. with other hunters coming up behind us on the road i hurried out of the truck and got set for a shot. 70 yards or so before i could shoot the buck started to move. but we made a grunting sound and stopped him. i ended up shooting right over his back and missing him.. at this point i was heart broken and had so much going through my head on why i missed and of course buck fever. knowing i didnt wound him at all we made the call to head to camp. the next morning we were going to give it another shot. while leaving camp we seen a two point skylined not far away with some does headed right towards the truck so we stopped and got ready to get a shot once it got lighter. after not being able to get a clean shot on him we circled back to camp and i ran up to a clearing that they were headed to. once on top of the clearing i spotted him 105 yards away i got set on the shooting sticks took a breath and pulled the trigger.. after the smoke cleared and seeing the buck jump in the air and head towards the thick pines i felt he was hit pretty good so we gave him 20 min or so and got a couple others from camp to come help track him.. well after looking for 30-40 min we made the call i missed yet again.. buck fever is killing me.. after missing this shot i was feeling really down and just wanted to give up. we decided to make sure my sights were still on after taking a few shot and be frustrated we got me shooting straight. that afternoon we had to go rescue one of our group when his atv broke down. on the way back headed up the canyon we spotted a two point 25 yards off the road i jumped out and got ready with my uncle telling me to shoot i pulled the trigger and missing again. my heart sunk i couldn't believe i had missed a third time. we talked to another group of hunter we knew down in the area to see what they though we should do. we made a great game plan and finally found an area were the bucks were hiding. after hiking in and not seeing much that moring we headed to the truck were my uncle was . i showed us pictures of some bucks that came out of the trees we were just in.. knowing they would be back in the area that afternoon we decided to make a move pretty early in the afternoon thinking the would still be bedded down. as my got to the top of the hill were it starts to flatten out he spotted the big bucks a really big 3x2 and 3 point and a couple other bucks he lifted his muzzy up aimed and shot right as the big 3 started to move away.. he missed, since it was saturday and we had to leave to next day we made one last attempt at getting a shot on a deer so we hiked back into were my dad missed the shot the night before. right at first light i spotted the group of bucks feeding my way out of the trees into a clearing. i started to get ready to shoot just as something spooked them. knowing they were headed towards my dad i didnt move hoping he would get a shot after 20 min or so and not hearing anything i decided to make a last ditch effort and push down throw the trees knowing it was warming up fast i figured they would start to head into the thick stuf to bed down.. after only going a few hundred yards i spooked a doe out of her bed as she ran away a buck followed her.after grunting to them to see if they would stop i glassed up the back and 80 yards away quartering towards me and only being able to see his head and a bit of his front shoulder because of the trees and dead fall in front of me i took a few steps to the right and had to place to shot in between two small trees maybe 2 feet apart. i made the call to shoot.. Boom i pulled the trigger after the smoke cleared and hearing the deer run i heard a crash not knowing where i hit him i waited and calmed down.. i was shaking so bad from the excitement and buck fever i got my bearings and marked where i made the shot from and went on the search to find him. after getting to where he was standing and only seeing tracks i got worried i had missed again. so i starting zig zaging back and forth over his track looking for blood. i finally found him piled up only feet away from where he was when i shot.. i finally got it down he was way bigger then i could imagine.. not knowing it was actually the 3 point my uncle to pictures of the day before i knew i had to get him cleaned and back to camp fast since it was getting really hot. after dragging him half a mile or so through all the dead fall i was exhausted but i couldnt give up now. hoping my dad herd the shot and started heading towards me i kept going we finally met up with each other half a mile from the truck, thank goodness because i was out of water and starting to feel dehydrated..


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Cool story, great first post! Congratulations.


-DallanC


----------



## jtsunami801 (Sep 5, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

I started to read this and thought wow this sounds identical to the hunt I was on with my nephew! I'll be damned when I get to the pics, it is my nephew! Great First buck, it was a fun hunt! Glad you stuck with it and never gave up, can't wait tell next year!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Neato

Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Great story.


----------

